# Uber is testing a fuel reward progam



## Mika (Apr 23, 2014)

Good Afternoon Fellow Uber Drivers,

I just recently learned Uber is testing a fuel rewards program with "select partners" here in Atlanta. I'm told their hoping to roll it out in a month or two. They will supply fuel credit cards with $200 on it a month, and will take the amount you use out of your weekly pay, if you use it at specific gas stations you will get rewards back, but it can be used at any station.

Uber on!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Mika said:


> Good Afternoon Fellow Uber Drivers,
> 
> I just recently learned Uber is testing a fuel rewards program with "select partners" here in Atlanta. I'm told their hoping to roll it out in a month or two. They will supply fuel credit cards with $200 on it a month, and will take the amount you use out of your weekly pay, if you use it at specific gas stations you will get rewards back, but it can be used at any station.
> 
> Uber on!


FYI, Chicago has had a partner gas stations for a couple of months now.
And these gas stations are typically the one's with the Highest Gas Prices!
So Uber On!


----------



## Eric in L.A. (Sep 29, 2014)

Might be worth it if the rewards for use are significant. However, it's kind of difficult to top the 3% I'm getting back on all fuel purchases on my credit card right now. At L.A.'s prices which start at $3.50 a gallon and go from there right now it meets or beats the 10 cents a gallon that most gas cards I've seen are offering.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> FYI, Chicago has had a partner gas stations for a couple of months now.
> And these gas stations are typically the one's with the Highest Gas Prices!
> So Uber On!


Its a pain in the ass to go there anyway.


----------



## Mika (Apr 23, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> FYI, Chicago has had a partner gas stations for a couple of months now.
> And these gas stations are typically the one's with the Highest Gas Prices!
> So Uber On!


Has Uber supplied the drivers in Chicago with a credit card to use or is it so-called discount with certain gas stations?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Chicago fuel discount's


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Mika said:


> Has Uber supplied the drivers in Chicago with a credit card to use or is it so-called discount with certain gas stations?


No they have not. Not yet at least.


----------



## Mika (Apr 23, 2014)

If I can use it interest free, and still reaped the rewards I would be interested. I would look at it as using their credit for free---TVM---time value of money.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

You just supposedly show your Uber phone or driver App. But the stations have on average 10% higher gas prices.


----------



## Mika (Apr 23, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Chicago fuel discount's
> 
> View attachment 1535


20 cent a gallon is not bad, and the car wash discount I like.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

This is just another way for Uber to keep more of your money by getting a kick back from the gas companies cuz of all the drivers who enter into this scheme. Unless of course they do it with Sam's gas then and only then would I be interested! That's cuz Sam's is the cheapest around!


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Uber is so ****ing tacky.

Pay your drivers the money they deserve!

If these clowns were anymore tacky they'd be paying us in coupon books.


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Mika said:


> Good Afternoon Fellow Uber Drivers,
> 
> I just recently learned Uber is testing a fuel rewards program with "select partners" here in Atlanta. I'm told their hoping to roll it out in a month or two. They will supply fuel credit cards with $200 on it a month, and will take the amount you use out of your weekly pay, if you use it at specific gas stations you will get rewards back, but it can be used at any station.
> 
> Uber on!


They oughta try a Driver's Rewards Program.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> They oughta try a Driver's Rewards Program.


This is what a meaningful driver rewards program looks like:

*City Offers Free Medallion To Cabbie Who Wins Award For Service To Disabled*
http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2012/09...abbie-who-wins-award-for-service-to-disabled/


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This is what a meaningful driver rewards program looks like:
> 
> *City Offers Free Medallion To Cabbie Who Wins Award For Service To Disabled*
> http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2012/09...abbie-who-wins-award-for-service-to-disabled/


There u go. Come on Uber, can't we get like a dashboard Jesus if we drive at least 5,000/month, and don't beat anyone with a hammer?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

driveLA said:


> Uber is so ****ing tacky.
> 
> Pay your drivers the money they deserve!
> 
> If these clowns were anymore tacky they'd be paying us in coupon books.


What? You aren't getting the coupon books in LA?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

What happened to the food stamp book, I heard that is next on their agenda.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Got 5% back with Discover card in gas for the whole month of September


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> FYI, Chicago has had a partner gas stations for a couple of months now.
> And these gas stations are typically the one's with the Highest Gas Prices!
> So Uber On!


Shitty


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> They oughta try a Driver's Rewards Program.


I think after every 200 fares we should receive a Friday or Saturday night free of any Uber fees!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

pengduck said:


> I think after every 200 fares we should receive a Friday or Saturday night free of any Uber fees!


Now why can't Youber come up with something like that? Oh, that's right, nevermind


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

I think UPS should buy Uber, paint all of our cars turd-brown, and we could delivery packages, drunks, medicine, lunch, and babies. We could charge by the pound on the babies. UPS would know how to run the company too!


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

COSTCO GAS


----------



## RonGCT (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm a new driver in Connecticut and the more trips I take as an Uber slave the less enthusiastic I become. The cheapest gas in Connecticut is @ $2.87 a gallon at discount stations. The 10-15 cents off a gallon Uber promises will amount to dictating where an Uber driver has to purchase gas at an inflated price, no thanks! Uber is nothing more than a buy one at an inflated price and get the second free type of scam artist like you find with some grocers lol I am so damned fed up with Uber refunding my cancellation fee's back to riders and seeing 8-12 drivers sitting in piles every 5 miles that I think I will finish the month and stop driving. This scam companies pay scales are not worth the hard work, dedication and wear and tear you put on your vehicles. By the time Uber realizes its the driver are the reason for their success most decent drivers will have moved on.


----------



## RonGCT (Jun 21, 2015)

Also, Uber is already taking 30% of our fares with their scam $1 safe rider fee on top of the already ridiculous 20%. This company is just too young, dumb and wealthy to see the trends coming their way and actually do something about it to help keep their drivers. We don't even get the guaranteed wage here as some other cities do. I finally figured out if a ride request is more than 12 minutes away it gets ignored.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

RonGCT said:


> Also, Uber is already taking 30% of our fares with their scam $1 safe rider fee on top of the already ridiculous 20%. This company is just too young, dumb and wealthy to see the trends coming their way and actually do something about it to help keep their drivers. We don't even get the guaranteed wage here as some other cities do. I finally figured out if a ride request is more than 12 minutes away it gets ignored.


I'm sorry for your frustration, but the truth is, fairly soon Uber won't need drivers. Although they still need to make it a while longer, there's not much of a reason for Uber to have the slightest concern for drivers. They haven't yet, why would they start now? It's been a con game from the start. Karma is real, it's cause and effect. Kalanick won't recognize it when it bites him in the ass, but it will bite nonetheless.

Do some searches on driverless cars. Google, of course, is pushing hard, and Puber puts their mark of Satan on one also. The technology is here.

Get a real job. Uber sucks.


----------



## RonGCT (Jun 21, 2015)

Interesting concept Driver J but people are not going to jump on board with a pilot-less vehicle out of the gate. At any rate, i'm sure your prediction for the long term outlook is a possibility but the costs incurred by Uber would be far, far to great to for Uber to abandon its drivers for a fleet of driver-less vehicles. Insurance, maintenance, emissions and safety inspection cost would cut into their deep pockets. I think drivers will be utilized as long as people are dumb enough to continue driving for them. I for one won't be one of the willing ; )


----------



## RonGCT (Jun 21, 2015)

Also, lets see what happens after an accident or two and people are seriously injured in a driver-less car. Its inevitable to happen, technology fails


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

RonGCT said:


> Also, lets see what happens after an accident or two and people are seriously injured in a driver-less car. Its inevitable to happen, technology fails


With millions of miles driven, the technology is proving to be many, many times safer than vehicles operated by humans, as I would expect. Humans have a very high failure rate, in comparison at least. Are you watching the development at all? The technology is here, it's extremely safe and reliable. This isn't a matter of 'if', but 'when.'

Do a search for "google driverless car." I realize you're perhaps a bit reluctant to embrace the technology, but in a few years it'll be no different than huge passenger jets that fill the skies. I'm sure there were people that also believed that wouldn't happen because of the risk, but modern airliners can be flown, practically with no pilot on board also, and that will happen too. They also seem to be used regularly. If you look at most commercial airliner crashes, you'll see "Pilot Error" as the cause quite often.

Get used to it, the machines are taking over.


----------



## RonGCT (Jun 21, 2015)

I did and as I said, you are probably correct but it isn't something that is going sweep the industry in the next two years. I have been doing IT since the 90's and they were talking about support call centers staffed by AI (artificial intelligence) robots 8 years ago who develop intelligence with each call. Call center support is still in full use but I am sure eventually AI will take over that as well. This is why they deem it research and development, there's a long road ahead of them but eventually I have no doubts public transportation will be largely AI operated.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

RonGCT said:


> Interesting concept Driver J but people are not going to jump on board with a pilot-less vehicle out of the gate. At any rate, i'm sure your prediction for the long term outlook is a possibility but the costs incurred by Uber would be far, far to great to for Uber to abandon its drivers for a fleet of driver-less vehicles. Insurance, maintenance, emissions and safety inspection cost would cut into their deep pockets. I think drivers will be utilized as long as people are dumb enough to continue driving for them. I for one won't be one of the willing ; )


Look at how much they wouldn't be paying out to drivers. That would more than pay for all of the expenses, I would think.

You'll see cars with no human driver driver on your streets soon. After it starts, the flood gates will be open. They'll become as popular as smartphones, and much more profitable. Nearly every garage or driveway will have an autonomous vehicle in it. I can't believe some people have a hard time understanding that. This is the natural development of technology. We develop technology that makes our lives easier, safer, more enjoyable, just better.

Also, you are right, this isn't happening in a couple of months, but it's very close.


----------



## RonGCT (Jun 21, 2015)

Yep i agree, I feel for those in the industry who rely on Uber and taxis as a main source of income


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

RonGCT said:


> I did and as I said, you are probably correct but it isn't something that is going sweep the industry in the next two years. I have been doing IT since the 90's and they were talking about support call centers staffed by AI (artificial intelligence) robots 8 years ago who develop intelligence with each call. Call center support is still in full use but I am sure eventually AI will take over that as well. This is why they deem it research and development, there's a long road ahead of them but eventually I have no doubts public transportation will be largely AI operated.


I'd bet if Google really wanted the robots in the call centers, it would be done.  They really want this. The technology is pretty much ready to go, and I think it'll happen sooner than a lot of people think.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> With millions of miles driven, the technology is proving to be many, many times safer than vehicles operated by humans, as I would expect. Humans have a very high failure rate, in comparison at least. Are you watching the development at all? The technology is here, it's extremely safe and reliable. This isn't a matter of 'if', but 'when.'
> 
> Do a search for "google driverless car." I realize you're perhaps a bit reluctant to embrace the technology, but in a few years it'll be no different than huge passenger jets that fill the skies. I'm sure there were people that also believed that wouldn't happen because of the risk, but modern airliners can be flown, practically with no pilot on board also, and that will happen too. They also seem to be used regularly. If you look at most commercial airliner crashes, you'll see "Pilot Error" as the cause quite often.
> 
> Get used to it, the machines are taking over.


When the people who develop these machines come out with their own studies, I would not take to much stock in that. You must be a very gullible person.


----------



## RonGCT (Jun 21, 2015)

lol .. you last statement completely counterpoints your theory on AI take over. If its so profitable and on fire it would be in use already.


----------



## RonGCT (Jun 21, 2015)

and not just in test environments


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> When the people who develop these machines come out with their own studies, I would not take to much stock in that. You must be a very gullible person.


Digital electronics are extremely reliable, EXTREMELY. The GPS system is also very dependable. Although the combined technology is great, much of the work had been done to make way for the self-driving cars. They can put humans on the moon, but you have trouble believing they can't design a reliable, driverless car??

Aren't you a cab driver?

Peace.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> When the people who develop these machines come out with their own studies, I would not take to much stock in that. You must be a very gullible person.


You work in IT? I have trouble believing that. I don't argue with closed-minded people. I can't educate you, nor enlighten you. You have to walk that path for yourself. How can you work in IT and be seemingly ignorant on technology? You know 'IT' doesn't stand for 'Indoor Tanning", right? Just in case maybe you worked at a.....oh, never mind.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> You work in IT? I have trouble believing that. I don't argue with closed-minded people. I can't educate you, nor enlighten you. You have to walk that path for yourself. How can you work in IT and be seemingly ignorant on technology? You know 'IT' doesn't stand for 'Indoor Tanning", right? Just in case maybe you worked at a.....oh, never mind.


Yea whatever, self driving cars, and I have a bridge to sell you.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Seriously if you think driverless cars are not going to happen in the next five years (and I am being conservative) you are in for a big surprise..


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Seriously if you think driverless cars are not going to happen in the next five years (and I am being conservative) you are in for a big surprise..


A man with vision. I'm glad to see not everyone is so closed-minded. It's not like we're talking about personal jet-packs here. This stuff isn't really even cutting-edge at this point. No different than a remote control car really, except the software drives it.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Yea whatever, self driving cars, and I have a bridge to sell you.


I'm sorry son, but you're gonna be stuck with that bridge. I hope you learned something.

Didn't happen to buy it from a sleazy guy named Kalanick did you?


----------



## RonGCT (Jun 21, 2015)

"You work in IT? I have trouble believing that. I don't argue with closed-minded people. I can't educate you, nor enlighten you. You have to walk that path for yourself. How can you work in IT and be seemingly ignorant on technology? You know 'IT' doesn't stand for 'Indoor Tanning", right? Just in case maybe you worked at a.....oh, never mind."

Driver J you seem seem to be a very angry small minded individual who lives in a box. Just because someone disagree's with your warped theory you get insulting? That lil angry dude is reflective of "closed-minded" Understand this, your opinion and assumption of me and what I do is quite irrelevant to me. Being in the IT arena has proven time and again that technology does nothing but fail you closed minded doom theorist. You say GPS and other technology is reliable .. HA!! I question whether you even use a GPS on a regular basis because if you did you would certainly be aware that it is often incorrect and it fails regularly? With your posted unnecessary insults it appears to me as if you are a Taxi driver who is generally pissed off at all alternate transportation folks. Perhaps you are on this blog just to direct your feelings of inadequacy and frustration at those who are participating in the movement to take away the Taxi drivers lunch money .. lol If not then you have much deeper, more serious issues and should seek consoling ffs .. get a life


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Commercial airliners use GPS, the military uses GPS. Open your eyes, look around and learn. Having a closed mind and hiding from the truth only hurts you. Do that and you might not be an Uber slave much longer.

The rest of your crap was so much childish drivel I won't comment on.


----------



## RonGCT (Jun 21, 2015)

Driver J, everyone can see your "childish drivel" as you put it. You're a gullible sheep with an immature personality, you have made that very clear with your outlandish posts here. I won't be wasting any additional time responding to you other than to say this ...

Do yourself a favor and take a deep breath (stand up first so you can pull your head out of your Azz) then sit back down and relax. Okay, now try if you can to consider the cost that will be involved for such a venture to come to fruition. If you think eliminating driver salaries from Uber rides will come close to making up the cost of having fleets of driver-less cars on the road then you truly are delusional. I realize its probably very difficult for you to consider the whole concept of costs vs profit but give it a shot anyway. I would break it down for you myself but I have to go catch my car, my key less car just drove off by itself ; ) Have a blessed day ... ; )


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Commercial airliners use GPS, the military uses GPS. Open your eyes, look around and learn. Having a closed mind and hiding from the truth only hurts you. Do that and you might not be an Uber slave much longer.
> 
> The rest of your crap was so much childish drivel I won't comment on.


Complete airlines use GPS "not the one from the likes of garmin", and there is also pilots behind the cockpit, and people who run the control towers. Now go play in your sand box.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

RonGCT said:


> Driver J, everyone can see your "childish drivel" as you put it. You're a gullible sheep with an immature personality, you have made that very clear with your outlandish posts here. I won't be wasting any additional time responding to you other than to say this ...
> 
> Do yourself a favor and take a deep breath (stand up first so you can pull your head out of your Azz) then sit back down and relax. Okay, now try if you can to consider the cost that will be involved for such a venture to come to fruition. If you think eliminating driver salaries from Uber rides will come close to making up the cost of having fleets of driver-less cars on the road then you truly are delusional. I realize its probably very difficult for you to consider the whole concept of costs vs profit but give it a shot anyway. I would break it down for you myself but I have to go catch my car, my key less car just drove off by itself ; ) Have a blessed day ... ; )


You're right - Google, Uber, myself, and thousands of others are wrong. You should have told Google the driverless vehicle is but a pipe-dream. You could have already saved them hundreds of millions of R & D cost.

I'd get busy washing that bridge and see if you can get your money back. Also, you might wanna put that Indoor Tanning degree into use. I don't see much of a future for you. Oh, that's right, you'll always have Uber. Of course that means being stuck in mommies basement until....YOU'RE DEAD!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Complete airlines use GPS "not the one from the likes of garmin", and there is also pilots behind the cockpit, and people who run the control towers. Now go play in your sand box.


GPS is the ****ing system jackass, not whatever receiver you may be using. It's networked satellites out in space. GPS actually stands for Global Positioning System, not Garmin Personal Shit. Your stupidity is starting to test me. Another point - the pilots are actually IN the ****ing cockpit (cabin, flight deck), not BEHIND it. People who run the control towers? Really? Maybe, mmm, lemme take a wild guess...Air Traffic Controllers??

You're much dumber than I gave you credit for initially. Even many idiots sometimes have a valid point, not true with you. With your preschool-like use of the English language, and sub-60 IQ (Just an estimate), I must tell you to "**** Off." This conversation is now terminated. I admit though, it was somewhat entertaining making a fool out of you. Thanks for the help. 

IT degree, right.


----------



## RonGCT (Jun 21, 2015)

TSK ... TSK ... All your knowledge, tech savy and brilliant insights and you drive for Uber .. what a shameful waste. I bet you were a rocket scientist in another dimension .. lmao

I wonder how far down the scale your comment exposed your true IQ .. lol Don't be mad lil angry man, open your mind, I know there is one in there fighting to break out ; )


----------



## RonGCT (Jun 21, 2015)

Unfortunately I am forced to ignore you Driver J, your arguments have no substance and all you are is a google junkie .. lol


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

RonGCT said:


> TSK ... TSK ... All your knowledge, tech savy and brilliant insights and you drive for Uber .. what a shameful waste. I bet you were a rocket scientist in another dimension .. lmao
> 
> I wonder how far down the scale your comment exposed your true IQ .. lol Don't be mad lil angry man, open your mind, I know there is one in there fighting to break out ; )


Knowledge? Quite a bit, I guess. Tech. savy? Not as much as a few people I know personally, but I can impress the technically challenged, to be sure. Brilliant insights? Most definitely! That's what bothers me most about Uber - it took me longer than it should have to figure out they're a piece of shit, thieving company, and to quit. I readily admit my shortcomings though.

_*"I wonder how far down the scale your comment exposed your true IQ" *_ <-- That's not the dumbest thing you've said. You would think it would have to be, but no. Actually, it doesn't even make the top 5.

Being a new member, I suspect you're a house-bound, lonely, sad, hit-and-run troll. Of course you're also obviously plenty stupid enough to be an UberX driver. Credit where credit is due. This is a tough one. Regardless, you're embarrassing yourself immensely. I would forget all about this. You're outta your league. Maybe head down to the tanning salon and see if you can make enough money for some comic books. Don't want that degree to go to waste. 

As I use to mention, I can somewhat understand someone driving for your Uber crap in the higher rate areas, but with the high risk, car destruction, and general bullshit, I would never again drive for the scummy bastards.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

RonGCT said:


> I won't be wasting any additional time responding to you other than to say this ...


Yet you keep coming back? Do you have a homosexual attraction to me. Perhaps, in light of the recent Supreme Court ruling, you're hoping to become my 'bride?'

Maybe try to ensure your future ******ed kids have a few bonus IQ points? Sorry, but that won't work. Need a boy and a girl to make babies.

Now go away, like you promised.


----------

